
Berlin's government legislates against Airbnb - the_mitsuhiko
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/01/berlin-authorities-taking-stand-against-airbnb-rental-boom
======
the_mitsuhiko
> The law was passed in 2014 but gave a two-year transition period that ended
> on Saturday, when owners became limited to renting only rooms via such
> sites, not entire flats or houses. Offenders can face fines of up to
> €100,000.

> Tim Boening, 41, who rents out a loft in the trendy Kreuzberg district, said
> he was not shocked by the law, given practices he had seen. He cited “the
> nice couple with two small apartments who move in together to a bigger place
> and keep the two apartments to rent them out on Airbnb … I don’t think
> that’s good – it should be stopped.”

Sounds like from now on the only thing you can rent via AirBnB in Berlin are
spare rooms.

~~~
bogomipz
But will quantifying "spare room" be a loophole? For instance is a studio a
spare room?

Also if you search AirBnB right now for "whole apartment or house" for Berlin
there is 300+ properties.

